# Project "clifford" build thread



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Guys, For those of you who dont know me, my name is Hank. Im turning 17 in a month, bought my DMAX a little under a year ago. Some may not believe me, and thats ok, but i bought the truck myself, and will be buying all these parts myself.

Its that time for me to hop on the build thread bandwagon.

Here is what i am starting with:
2005 ext/lb 2500 lly.

TO-DO LIST:
Cognito 4-6 ntbd
bmf novakane stealth 20" 
35" toyo
7" stacks
efi live "moonshine"
Built trans
lml hood
heavy duty front and rear bumper
a few other odds and ends i will as as i go.

HERE ARE SOME PICS:


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Also gonna get repainted after the snow has come and gone.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Dont rice it up with stacks


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice looking truck. 

I'd say pass on the stacks, when I was 17 I couldn't wait to get a diesel and throw some stacks on it, lift, etc. At 23 I'm sure glad I passed on the stacks phase.

Also I don't see how you'll get a 2011+ hood to work on your truck. Totally different body lines, grill, headlights, etc. 

Some other parts to consider would be some gauges (atleast an egt gauge), lift pump, steering braces, stronger tie rods, transfer case pump rub fix, and a transfer case brace. Some traction bars wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Whats wrong with the paint? Besides it being red of course....


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

ducaticorse;1540612 said:


> Whats wrong with the paint? Besides it being red of course....


Rockers are dinged up, paint on 2 doors are ******, need new tailgate, want new lml hood.



Mark13;1540610 said:


> Nice looking truck.
> 
> I'd say pass on the stacks, when I was 17 I couldn't wait to get a diesel and throw some stacks on it, lift, etc. At 23 I'm sure glad I passed on the stacks phase.
> 
> ...


The guy whos in my town who i am buying them from is going through the same thing. he enjoyed them for 3 or 4 years, and after towing and driving full loads at highway speed, the drone was killing him. Now its my turn to do the same. Dont worry, it will look good, and i can screw with the local rich kids in their nice bmw's and audis.

A guy on duramaxforum has an lml hood on his 04. What they do is lay the lml hood on the lly hood, and are able to make it work. Gotta talk to him more, but i know for a fact it can be done, and its something different.

Guages- will come when lift pump gets added.
transfer case pump rub-will look into it
transfer case brace-will look into it
traction bars- will be added late January.
Tie rods-already covered when i bought 4" ntbd kit from norcal today. But i will be adding kryptonites later on. I have read those are the way to go. 
steering braces- almost positive they are comming with lift.

Yes i ordered lift today, new pass. mirror coming tomorrow, downpipe coming wednesday, stacks coming at end of week. Dont worry, they will look good. they are coming off my buddies red duramax.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Yea I saw that, it was a black duramax right? Should look good. Black or Chrome stacks? I would do one imo.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

No, the black one is another buddy in my town. His truck is pretty nice too. He is in love with his stacks and wouldnt ever think about selling them. i bet in a year or two though... We got a little posy of local ******** with stacks. You in the area?


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

durafish;1540641 said:


> Yea I saw that, it was a black duramax right? Should look good. Black or Chrome stacks? I would do one imo.


I agree, I'd do a single stack in the center of the bed if it was me.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

black duals. Single doesnt look good on ext. lb srw imo. long beds need duals.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

durafish, if your in the area, do you have a torsion bar tool i could rent? i need one bad for one day, lol.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

No sorry, if your trying to adjust them its just a socket.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

What color you gonna paint it?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

same color...lol victory red. I LOVE THIS COLOR!!! it will be cheaper, i wont paint roof, and dont need to get all the nooks and crannies and it will look fresh from factory.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice truck. Plans look good


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

Deerewashed;1540686 said:


> same color...lol victory red. I LOVE THIS COLOR!!! it will be cheaper, i wont paint roof, and dont need to get all the nooks and crannies and it will look fresh from factory.


Ah, I see.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice looking truck. I have to agree with other members that I would just pass on the stacks. If you want to screw with them do a 5 inch exhaust out each side behind the rear wheels. The truck looks nice as it sits. Honestly I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

mossman381;1540689 said:


> Nice truck. Plans look good


Glad i got your approval, your the gm and duramax king on the site right now...better watch out them, i may come up from behind you and steal it out from under you.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Deerewashed;1540705 said:


> Glad i got your approval, your the gm and duramax king on the site right now...better watch out them, i may come up from behind you and steal it out from under you.


I am not worried, I love seeing trucks be transformed from stock to cool. 

You going to plow with this truck?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Truck looks good. Is it getting a plow?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice looking truck. Could have fooled many with the pics and cosmetic description.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

mossman381;1540728 said:


> I am not worried, I love seeing trucks be transformed from stock to cool.
> 
> You going to plow with this truck?


I would kill to hang a stainless 8.5 fisher v, or a boss vxt.....BUT someone in the house would not be onboard for having a plow in the driveway, we already got a gator, about 3 beater cars, and soon to be a dump truck. Maybe if i buy a nice peice of land and a good shop.

For now i will stick to putting a new front and rear bumper on... i am perfectly fine with that Thumbs Up


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

truck looks nice. id leave it the way it is now. 

74u is the best color gm ever used!!!Thumbs Up


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

^^^yeah, i had that feeling after our discussion in your thread...lol 
Color is the best gm ever made.

still gonna buy the stacks, already told him i would, and he bought a 5" side exit. looks like after 3 years or so the drone started to get annoying. im hoping to last 4 or 5.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Deerewashed;1540756 said:


> ^^^yeah, i had that feeling after our discussion in your thread...lol
> Color is the best gm ever made.
> 
> still gonna buy the stacks, already told him i would, and he bought a 5" side exit. looks like after 3 years or so the drone started to get annoying. im hoping to last 4 or 5.


better you then me! lol

i put an exhaust on my 03 when i first bought her, got so sick of it that i didnt even want to drive it anymore. everyone goes through it when they're young.

.. now i feel old :realmad:


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i remember about a year ago when i was about one click away from buying it. lol then you decided to keep it. I think i picked up a decent truck compared to your.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Deerewashed;1540763 said:


> i remember about a year ago when i was about one click away from buying it. lol then you decided to keep it. I think i picked up a decent truck compared to your.


yeah you have a better one. lol i bet the truck you have now doesn't have 25 pounds of welding wire and 30 pounds of plate steel holding the frame together lol


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Honestly I can't get enough exhaust sound from my truck. I watch my videos just so I can hear it when I am not driving it


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i have to say...i watch your videos for the same reason lol. I got a list of youtube videos that all make me want more.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

mossman381;1540771 said:


> Honestly I can't get enough exhaust sound from my truck. I watch my videos just so I can hear it when I am not driving it


ughhhhhh :crying:

to each his own man! ill let it slide with you bc you did a nice job on that truck Thumbs Up


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah he kept a clean stock look. i really like that look, but every time i step on the forums, my jaw drops. 

IF i went with the clean stock look, i would just put 285 duratracs on their, with a leveling kit and a 5" side exit.

I have seen a guy like that in my town, a green one(second favorite color) leveled on bfg a/t 285 with a 4" side exit, and a backrack with led light bar.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Deerewashed;1540782 said:


> yeah he kept a clean stock look. i really like that look, but every time i step on the forums, my jaw drops.
> 
> IF i went with the clean stock look, i would just put 285 duratracs on their, with a leveling kit and a 5" side exit.
> 
> I have seen a guy like that in my town, a green one(second favorite color) leveled on bfg a/t 285 with a 4" side exit, and a backrack with led light bar.


i like them stock inside and out. minus a bigger fuel filter. again i feel old lol.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

yup, the cat filter mod is on my list.


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

Deerewashed;1540792 said:


> yup, the cat filter mod is on my list.


just ordered mine for the 02 yesterdayThumbs Up


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

so simple yet so effective....


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

X3 ... what are you hanging on the front ?
Stay away from stacks .... like other have said
Truck looks great !!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1540792 said:


> yup, the cat filter mod is on my list.


Throw a lift pump on the truck with a built in fuel filter and a water separator then delete the factory filter housing off the side of the motor.

When the filter on the frame is doing 2 micron and the filter on the motor is doing 8 or 10 there isn't much of a reason to keep it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You will regret the stacks in a few years when you hate them and take em off then realize you have a 6 inch holes in the bed of your truck you cant get rid of.

And then of course the stigma of people pointing and laughing at you calling you a ricer.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

When i was younger i was influenced on the stacks thing. I like nice simple plain turnouts, but if i did them it would have to be a toy. My clients would hate me way more with stacks pointing directly at their windows in the early am. My 4'' exhaust out the rear is plenty loud as it is and even drones pretty wicked at 70 mph. Id have an awful hard time cutting holes in the bed of such a nice truck lol.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i am gonna keep the peice i cut out of my bed, it should be in decent shape to be put back in, if not ill go to scrapyard.

Sadly no plowing for this. I would kill for one but it cant happen.
Stacks are gonna happen, they can look bad if not done right, but it should look decent on my rig.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark13;1540930 said:


> Throw a lift pump on the truck with a built in fuel filter and a water separator then delete the factory filter housing off the side of the motor.
> 
> When the filter on the frame is doing 2 micron and the filter on the motor is doing 8 or 10 there isn't much of a reason to keep it.


So if i were to get a lift pump(airdog 165) i would delete the factory fuel filter?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Nice looking truck, leave it factory!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1541052 said:


> So if i were to get a lift pump(airdog 165) i would delete the factory fuel filter?


I've got a 165 on my truck and took off the factory fuel filter assembly. I ran both filters for a couple years and then finally had enough and took off the factory filter setup and just run the airdog now. Cheaper filters, better filtration, and easier to get to.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

did you end up taking the bed off to get access to top of tank?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice truck but no stacks man!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1541142 said:


> did you end up taking the bed off to get access to top of tank?


My setup didn't need a draw straw in the tank, did it all from under the truck.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice dmax. Build plans look good to me haha.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice truck! NO STACKS!!!!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Once I move home, transferring to a college closer to home next semester, I gotta start working on my truck. Its a 2006 Chevy Silverado 1500 EXT 2WD Work Truck with 145,XXX on it. I want to make it last, and look good! 

I, being a young kid at 18, agree the stacks will sound nice for awhile! Thumbs Up


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Deerewashed;1541052 said:


> So if i were to get a lift pump(airdog 165) i would delete the factory fuel filter?


Lift pump = $500
Cat filter adaptor = $120

If you are not going to add 100hp you don't need lift pump from what I have heard.

If you want stacks then do it. Remember it is your truck. And you can tell the people that call your truck ricer to go to He!!

Once you get the plow bug there will be a plow hanging off the front of your truck


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone know if all torsion bar remover are the same?? will this one work the my style pickup? i only need it once which sucks, but i dont want to use a ball joint press because i like my teeth.

Amazon.com: OTC 7822A GM torsion Bar Unloading tool: Automotive


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

damn...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002SRGYI/?tag=5336116736-20


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I read something online that said to use a C-Clamp haha. But I would get the tool


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

think it will work for mine if its meant for k3500? 

Horror stories about c clamps snapping in half.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am pretty sure the tool is the same for all years.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

ok sweet that you.

Another question: i cant afford a compressor and impact, and i dont use them that much at the moment. I still want one though, so should i go with an 18v dewalt cordless for portability, or a corded dewalt with about 45 more ft/lb torque? 

Could either of these take off cv axle nuts?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Deerewashed;1541484 said:


> ok sweet that you.
> 
> Another question: i cant afford a compressor and impact, and i dont use them that much at the moment. I still want one though, so should i go with an 18v dewalt cordless for portability, or a corded dewalt with about 45 more ft/lb torque?
> 
> Could either of these take off cv axle nuts?


If you buy that t-bar tool maybe we can make a deal and I would buy it from you when you are done? I would want the heavy duty one.

Not sure if an electric impact will take off the cv axle nut. We have one but never used it for that. Our 1/2 air impact takes if off no problem. Probably say the corded impact would be better.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Nothing against you, but i am gonna keep it, all my friends have gm trucks, and i am gonna loan it out and be the nice guy in town. Yeah, i am gonna go with the electric one, just as portable everywhere i would take it has a 110/120.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

No problem, you sounded like you didn't want to buy it. I have been looking at them but have not bought one yet.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

should i buy long/deep impact sockets for the install or shallow?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Trying to remember what I used. I believe I used both deep and short but didn't pay attention enough to remember if I could have used short for everything.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

is short better? i feel like deep with be a better all around socket unless they would fall off bolt heads a lot.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

if you ever need it though, let me know i will send it down your way if you send it back once your done.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The deep sockets can be used more if you have the room. Seems like you don't always have the room working under a truck.

Thanks for the offer. I will buy one someday


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i got tons of shallow sockets, but not impact rated, i think ill survive if i get the deep.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have used tons of non-impact sockets with the air impact. Just be aware that something can go wrong when you do that. I have never had one break but that does not mean it won't happen.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

yup. reason for buying at least a set of deep ones. Same reason im buying the special tool.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah you don't want mess around with the t-bar. It has the power to kill you and lifting your truck is not worth that.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

nope. Like i said, i like to keep my teeth, and my body parts.


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

if you don't mind saying what did you pay for the truck and please keep putting pictures looks like it going to be a sweet truck always wanted a duramax


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i ended up paying around 20 with 110k miles. It is my dream truck.

Wanna Know why? Rubber floors AND power windows and lock. How good a combo is that? i am gonna upgrade to leather when these seats get ruined but ssssooooo nice. I still need to install a center console when i can find one cheap.

right now i am confident i could find one in this shape for around 18. I really want a zf6, but i would want both zf6 and allison. Maybe one day.


----------



## skier125 (Dec 31, 2011)

I was just curious my dream truck is a durmax too


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You planning to do the lift yourself or just stocking up on tools while you can?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

gonna do it by myself. I have no real mechanical background, and have really only done the basics, this will definitely be a proving point for myself. Sadly i dont have a lift, so looks like i gonna spend a lot of time on my back and knees...


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i also didnt want to pay this guy 1200 to do it.....lol


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark13;1541931 said:


> You planning to do the lift yourself or just stocking up on tools while you can?


you have installed one...anything i should look out for??? Any tools you recommend?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1542021 said:


> gonna do it by myself. I have no real mechanical background, and have really only done the basics, this will definitely be a proving point for myself. Sadly i dont have a lift, so looks like i gonna spend a lot of time on my back and knees...





Deerewashed;1542123 said:


> you have installed one...anything i should look out for??? Any tools you recommend?


If you have very limited mechanical knowledge doing it yourself maybe something your going to reconsider once you get into it. A friend of mine helped me do my lift at his shop. Even with the best tools, a lift, a great shop, and a very knowledgeable person it was still a pretty considerable job and took about a day and a half. I can't say what tools you will need specifically but it was a lot more then your basic 150pc craftsman kit along with the obvious stuff like the jack, jack stands, tbar unloading tool, etc. It's definitely not something I'd want to do in the driveway and make the whole thing a learning process as well.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Honest advice, not a flame: don't do the "stacks". Really. I promise you that the only people they will appeal to are male ********. Its money that would be far more useful in ANY kind of investment, and your vehicle will be a lot more attractive to those you WANT and/or NEED to impress (girls) by maintaining a more practical configuration. Chicks go for high end sports cars, luxury cars, and PRACTICAL trucks. Things that say that you are either successful or a hard worker (which implies that you have your sh** together and know what is important). ******* trucks and ricers SCREAM irresponsible.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i have a guy i know works at an aftermarket parts place and he install there. If need be he can stop by when i get stuck etc. as well as i will have another friend who has installed one. I wont be alone, and i dont think it should be too dificult. Now that i think about it, i may go check every bolt, and just look at it right now as too rust amount etc. last time i checked it wasnt that bad, but i will check again.


Well in that case, wish me luck!!!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

jasonv;1542380 said:


> Honest advice, not a flame: don't do the "stacks". Really. I promise you that the only people they will appeal to are male ********. Its money that would be far more useful in ANY kind of investment, and your vehicle will be a lot more attractive to those you WANT and/or NEED to impress (girls) by maintaining a more practical configuration. Chicks go for high end sports cars, luxury cars, and PRACTICAL trucks. Things that say that you are either successful or a hard worker (which implies that you have your sh** together and know what is important). ******* trucks and ricers SCREAM irresponsible.


dont worry then i know your not trying to hate or anything. I appreciate the comment, and everyone is entitled to there opinion.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It might take you a week to get it done but you should be able to do it with enough help. The T-bars could be a pain if the truck has spent most of its life up north.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

suprisingly, it is not as bad as my dads 02 8.1 was. I think it will be manageable. 

If i were doing this on my dads 02, i would have needed to buy a drum of pb blaster and hooked it up to a pressure washer and guned the whole front end....


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Please don't put stacks on that! I put a single stack on my old Dodge and took it off after a couple years. It was fun for a few days and then it got old fast. Seriously, no stacks! Nice truck, btw.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I got an idea. Sell your truck and get a prius. Then you can make all the tree hugging girls hearts skip a beat while they can't even hear you drive by.

:laughing:


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

mossman381;1542874 said:


> I got an idea. Sell your truck and get a prius. Then you can make all the tree hugging girls hearts skip a beat while they can't even hear you drive by.
> 
> :laughing:


HAHAHA just pissed my pants laughing....gonna throw this one in my sig.Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

quick update:
Bought tires new years eve. Needed them ASAP so had to settle on 285's for the pyo 16's because lift has yet to come. 

I bought 285/75/16 toyo mt, i cranked the front end and trimmed a little. they fit great. look great, and lifted the truck a little compared to the 265's i had that were bald.

quick 500 mile review. the ride quality improved imo compared to my bald duratracs. they tires do great in the snow! I am skiing in vt now. drove through the 20" storm fine and on slick roads with ease. when you giv'r into a turn with 15" of snow. they spin nice and really throw the snow. 

Would recommend these. and would personally recommend these to anyone looking for an agressive looking all year tire, that does well in snow.

will get pics. asap.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Deerewashed;1549335 said:


> quick update:
> Bought tires new years eve. Needed them ASAP so had to settle on 285's for the pyo 16's because lift has yet to come.
> 
> I bought 285/75/16 toyo mt, i cranked the front end and trimmed a little. they fit great. look great, and lifted the truck a little compared to the 265's i had that were bald.
> ...


So was that last new years eve?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1549335 said:


> quick update:
> Bought tires *new years eve*. Needed them ASAP so had to settle on 285's for the pyo 16's because lift has yet to come.
> 
> I bought 285/75/16 toyo mt, i cranked the front end and trimmed a little. they fit great. look great, and lifted the truck a little compared to the 265's i had that were bald.
> ...


Your time zone must be a lot different then here in IL.

I'm running toyo mt's on both sets of my wheels and am pretty happy with them. They wear pretty good for mud tires but they definitely wear quick with my gooseneck.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

sorry. lol christmas eve....little out'a it.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I knew what you meant. Who did you order your lift kit from?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

ordered it from norcal truck on the 16th or 17th, i had a 15% discount with them so i had to go with them. Kind of pissed at how long it takes them to process there orders, even with the christmas deal. still has yet to leave the warehouse. Nice guys down there, they do awesome work. But they need more staff.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Deerewashed;1549358 said:


> ordered it from norcal truck on the 16th or 17th, i had a 15% discount with them so i had to go with them. Kind of pissed at how long it takes them to process there orders, even with the christmas deal. still has yet to leave the warehouse. Nice guys down there, they do awesome work. But they need more staff.


I ordered my stuff off ebay. It was cheaper than any other place.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

when you are ordering lift, shocks, ntbd brackets, hd front end parts, and blocks for the rear. you go for the 15% off the already low package deal.


----------



## CSaley (Jan 28, 2011)

you should have some fun putting in the lift without the "right tools" and limited experience... 

good luck, and try to keep yourself from throwing any tools... usually doesn't help!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

CSaley;1549482 said:


> you should have some fun putting in the lift without the "right tools" and limited experience...
> 
> good luck, and try to keep yourself from throwing any tools... usually doesn't help!


x2. Putting the lift on in the ideal setting with the right people helping still takes a while and is quite a project. Definitely wouldn't want to do it any other way.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Deerewashed;1541484 said:


> ok sweet that you.
> 
> Another question: i cant afford a compressor and impact, and i dont use them that much at the moment. I still want one though, so should i go with an 18v dewalt cordless for portability, or a corded dewalt with about 45 more ft/lb torque?
> 
> Could either of these take off cv axle nuts?


im sorry but i must ask, if you cant afford a compressor and impact how can you afford to own maintain fuel and insure this truck?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Im in a local Jeep club, a lot of people will throw a "lift party". Where volunteers will come and help at your shop or someone elses. You just buy food/drink. Its cheap labor!

Ive installed two lifts, one 4'' on a grand cherokee and a 4'' on a wrangler. Now these are two fairly simple lifts, solid axle. Both lifts took me a good weekend. I pretty much have every tool a garage needs minus a two post and welder. Something also always breaks and you have to order a new one. In my case a cam bolt broke. It looked brand new too!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Dude your truck is real nice, but you should seriously reconsider lifting it yourself when you don't have the right tools or experience to do so. You wouldn't want to put it on improperly and potential injure yourself or someone else because you wanted to save money and do it yourself. Believe me, I understand having the pride in doing something yourself especially on your truck but if you don't know or are unsure of what your doing then don't. Exhaust and stuff yeah, but something that affects the geometry and control of the vehicle is something you should let a professional handle it.

If you want to do it yourself, nobody on here can stop you from doing so. Good luck and nice truck.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i have bought a **** ton of tools this past week. compressor is in the works now, and i also have found a few guys who have lifted chevy 2500's before. so should be decent now.

ever think that i can afford the maintenance and insurance and taxes, and not have much money left over to spend on tools?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

T-bars will probably be the hard part. Even though they don't look rusty I would spray them down with blaster every couple days. You want to put them back in the same side they came out of and the same way front to back. Otherwise it is a lot of disassembly. You might have to cut some of the old front diff mount not sure how the cognito lift works. Make sure all bolts are tight. Might want to get a manual so you can get torque specs.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

lift comes with all torque specs required for lift including the stock hardware you remove and reinstall. They put a lot of thought into making the install user friendly.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

Deerewashed;1550515 said:


> i have bought a **** ton of tools this past week. compressor is in the works now, and i also have found a few guys who have lifted chevy 2500's before. so should be decent now.
> 
> ever think that i can afford the maintenance and insurance and taxes, and not have much money left over to spend on tools?


dude sorry i wasnt trying to make you mad..


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

no dude its all good. i was trying to be a funny smart ass.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Here are some pics guys...i did this over a month ago and sorta held back on all the haters who were just dying to see some stacks....Also some pics i too recently will be mixed in...the blue f-350 is my buddies.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

more..... I have more from the water photoshoot deal, but need to get them off my buddies computer.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

You really shouldn't worry about what other people think. Waiting for the video


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

make the truck what you want not what anyone else wants make it unique to yourself and your needs


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

mossman381;1597646 said:


> You really shouldn't worry about what other people think. Waiting for the video


Haha, thanks man, I dont worry, I enjoy other people giving me [email protected] for it. I love them and wouldnt change a think about them. I am gonna try and get a video up when i can, just need to get my hands on my buddies go pro for a little roof mount action.



ScubaSteve728;1597647 said:


> make the truck what you want not what anyone else wants make it unique to yourself and your needs


Thanks, I really appreciate the input. While i didnt need the stacks, It was something i have always been interested in, and if i didnt have them, i would always wonder what it would be like having them, so i went for it.

***sound wise, They are not that bad in the cab while in cruise, UNLESS you are going up a steady hill at about 1750 rpms. The drone there is annoying. They have a great tone while driving around town. When you step on it however, and or shift manually, she SCREAMS!!! when you surpass 21/2200rpms. When you get close or around 3k, all hell breaks loose and the next town over starts looking around for me.

My foot has gotten pretty damn heavy since the install....so i dont wanna talk mpg.

***another note. We talked about the cognito 4" a while back. You guys told me to back away from doing it myself, due to my lack of experience. I took your advise to an extent. I got a guy i know who said he will help when the time comes for a reasonable fee(coming soon) who has installed this system before, and also has a 2 post lift.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Your truck is the bomb ...... likin' those stacks ..... keep up the good work !!!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

What a beautiful truck. Victory Red is the best color, hands down. Watch as Mossman comes in and says black is better :laughing:


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

thelettuceman;1597729 said:


> Your truck is the bomb ...... likin' those stacks ..... keep up the good work !!!


Thanks for the compliments.



2006Sierra1500;1597756 said:


> What a beautiful truck. Victory Red is the best color, hands down. Watch as Mossman comes in and says black is better :laughing:


Thanks man couldnt agree more. Dont think i would own any chevy that isnt victory red.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Not a fan of the stacks myself, but that's the beauty of it, I don't have to like them. As long as you do, my opinion doesn't matter for sh*t.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks Badass


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

the truck looks good man!! i love the black stacks, i would of went just a little bit taller just me though


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, i can have them higher if i want. just didnt want them looking like rabit ears.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

good job man keep up the good work! turned out great!


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Truck looks good! Don't like stacks for me, but they do look good on your Dirtymax! If you do't mind me asking what a DeeZee rack runs and how's the quality, I just ordered a ProTeh and I'm going to powder coat it black.. Keep us updated!


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

FF/P215;1600114 said:


> Truck looks good! Don't like stacks for me, but they do look good on your Dirtymax! If you do't mind me asking what a DeeZee rack runs and how's the quality, I just ordered a ProTeh and I'm going to powder coat it black.. Keep us updated!


Love the dee zee and the removable/adjustable lumber rack ears. Very good design, and very similar to the protech. The rack costs about 550 or so in black. IT will be worth it powder coating it.....the paint job on the deezee is awful. Not please with it at all. some areas are really spotty to the point where they are almost bare.

I was gonna get a protech and line x it, but i went to a place for bed stake pocket tie downs and he had it right there so i bought the dee zee.

I also like the way the sides of the dee zee look as well.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anyone good with photoshop replace my bed from one of the first pictures on on this thread with any olf black flatbed?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Why are you looking at a flatbed?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Landscape design/build work requires as much space as possible. By the time i get all my new toolboxes on and everything i wont have any space left.

on an 8.5'x81" Flatbed will allow me to put a few toolboxes, as well as a transfer tank bellow. Run a gooseneck hitch easily, and load material from all sides. 
Also, i see a 16k gooseneck in my future, and this just makes things easier.

I would like it to dump but my truck isnt long enough to flip the hoist to run gooseneck as well as dump.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1606930 said:


> Landscape design/build work requires as much space as possible. By the time i get all my new toolboxes on and everything i wont have any space left.
> 
> on *an 8.5'x81" Flatbed will allow me to put a few toolboxes, as well as a transfer tank bellow*. Run a gooseneck hitch easily, and load material from all sides.
> Also, i see a 16k gooseneck in my future, and this just makes things easier.
> ...


I'm not sure if you've ever really looked under a flatbed on a pickup but your not going to fit all that underneath the bed. You'll fit 2 under body boxes in front of the wheels/behind the cab and maybe 2 more behind the wheels if your creative but that will be about it.

And by the time you get a steel flatbed, a few full toolboxes, a full transfer tank, both hitches, a hoist, plow mount, lift kit, etc on your truck you'll be about 3lbs from your gvwr anyway so you wouldn't be able to legally do much with it. Figure in 3500lbs for pin weight on the gooseneck and your way over your gvwr and your also over your rear axle weight rating.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't have any lift and my gooseneck hitch on my trailer is almost adjusted all the way up to keep my trailer level. If it were me I would keep the bed and get a trailer to haul your stuff.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Deerewashed;1597660 said:


> ***sound wise, They are not that bad in the cab while in cruise, UNLESS you are going up a steady hill at about 1750 rpms. The drone there is annoying. They have a great tone while driving around town. When you step on it however, and or shift manually, she SCREAMS!!! when you surpass 21/2200rpms. When you get close or around 3k, all hell breaks loose and the next town over starts looking around for me.


Your local Wilton Police officers don't hassle you every chance they get with those stacks on? They have a rep of pulling over everyone they can, just wondering as I travel route 6 through town quite a bit for the past 20 years on my way to lower Fairfield county.

Nice looking truck and good luck with the lift, take your time, read the instructions and be familiar with any issues/dangers. Experience is the best teacher.

Matt


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mossman381;1606996 said:


> I don't have any lift and my gooseneck hitch on my trailer is almost adjusted all the way up to keep my trailer level. If it were me I would keep the bed and get a trailer to haul your stuff.


Each trailer will be different. My trailer hitch still has 5-6" of upward travel before it's maxed out and it's still has plenty of room to adjust down as well.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark13;1606949 said:


> I'm not sure if you've ever really looked under a flatbed on a pickup but your not going to fit all that underneath the bed. You'll fit 2 under body boxes in front of the wheels/behind the cab and maybe 2 more behind the wheels if your creative but that will be about it.
> 
> And by the time you get a steel flatbed, a few full toolboxes, a full transfer tank, both hitches, a hoist, plow mount, lift kit, etc on your truck you'll be about 3lbs from your gvwr anyway so you wouldn't be able to legally do much with it. Figure in 3500lbs for pin weight on the gooseneck and your way over your gvwr and your also over your rear axle weight rating.


Thanks for the input, i was going off a bunch of photos i have seen, but its nice to get input from someone who has had 1 on 1 in person with one. It all started after i saw a decent flatbed i could rebuild on CL for a $300 dollars. I guess ill stick with what i got and throw as much as i can in the bed, and then throw **** in a toolbox under the trailer. Im already cuttin it close to my gvwr so ill back off.

Whats your gvwr? did you increase it for the large goosneck pin weight?



mossman381;1606996 said:


> I don't have any lift and my gooseneck hitch on my trailer is almost adjusted all the way up to keep my trailer level. If it were me I would keep the bed and get a trailer to haul your stuff.


Thanks for the input man, thats what im gonna do. Im not to concerned about pin height, as a the trailer i was looking at is a deckover and if its not perfectly level i wont mind, but it does have enough play for my to make it good. With the lift, i will be about the same height as some of the stock dodges out there, so both plow wise, and trailer wise im not concerned about height.



matts27;1607083 said:


> Your local Wilton Police officers don't hassle you every chance they get with those stacks on? They have a rep of pulling over everyone they can, just wondering as I travel route 6 through town quite a bit for the past 20 years on my way to lower Fairfield county.
> 
> Nice looking truck and good luck with the lift, take your time, read the instructions and be familiar with any issues/dangers. Experience is the best teacher.
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt,
Cops dont bug me. If i am not speeding they wont bug me. Some even give thumbs up. I bought them off a guy in town with a similar red truck, so they probably think its him, and then a friend of mine has them as well, and he doesnt get hassled either. I have had a few close calls through New Canaan town center while trying to scare people though. hahaha



Mark13;1607140 said:


> Each trailer will be different. My trailer hitch still has 5-6" of upward travel before it's maxed out and it's still has plenty of room to adjust down as well.


Yeah if i couldn't get a gooseneck on i wouldnt have bought the lift. But there are a lot of trailers with a lot of adjustability, so i am not concerned.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1607177 said:


> Thanks for the input, i was going off a bunch of photos i have seen, but its nice to get input from someone who has had 1 on 1 in person with one. It all started after i saw a decent flatbed i could rebuild on CL for a $300 dollars. I guess ill stick with what i got and throw as much as i can in the bed, and then throw **** in a toolbox under the trailer. Im already cuttin it close to my gvwr so ill back off.
> 
> Whats your gvwr? did you increase it for the large goosneck pin weight?
> 
> ...


 10 Characters for posting.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

agreed, trailer has to sit level. I would make sure the trailer you get will work with the height of your truck


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark13;1607195 said:


> 10 Characters for posting.


So considering how big your trailer is, are you constantly over the gvwr of your truck? does DOT ever weigh your truck separately, and just put your truck on the scales?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1607246 said:


> So considering how big your trailer is, are you constantly over the gvwr of your truck? does DOT ever weigh your truck separately, and just put your truck on the scales?


I run heavy a majority of the time weather I'm plowing/salting or towing.

There's only trouble at the scales if you stop


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

A 17 year old called...asked for their poser stacks back. 
Without them, sweet truck. I'm sure it's making more power now.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

SnyCo;1609652 said:


> A 17 year old called...asked for their poser stacks back.
> Without them, sweet truck. I'm sure it's making more power now.


Good thing it's not your truck then huh?


----------



## Krumm (Jan 16, 2011)

Flat beds are great for work. Terrible for personal. I ran a flat bed for personal use for three years. It sucked, and it makes you look pretty funny driving home with a powerwheels strapped to the bed. I loved it for landscaping which is why i kept the truck around. But like others are saying, buy a trailer that can haul/hold what you need. 

By the way Im a hypocrite, Im looking for a flat bed for my new 'personal' truck.


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Don't ruin it with a flatbed, just weigh your options, get a dually if you want a flatbed in my opinion, SRW are silly as flatbeds (Like I said my opinion, I understand some people have a purpose with them).. You could probably end up getting something that needs a little work for the cost of all the things you already did to the truck and would do over by adding the flat bed.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Stay tuned in this weekend....i got some great CV angles coming.

4" cognito
Bilstein Shocks
Built front end pretty much.....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome, you still going with 20's?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah, if i can swing over 300 a wheel i will get these and toyo mt in 35's.....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would go with an AT instead of a MT tire. You will get more mileage out of them. They are not as aggressive looking but I think you will be happier in the end.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree, I put MTs on my 2500 last spring, and boy did they ever look bad ass. But by the fall they were worn to the point that they now suck in the snow and they will be flat by mid summer


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

all my friends have had good luck with the toyo mt. best mt out of all of them. I guess you gotta pay to play.

The only A/T i would go with would be the Mickey thompson...pretty good looking tread and tire.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

looks like what you are doing are is being done properly. but i gotta say, i equate stacks on a pickup to the coffee can exhuast ricers put on a honda. only difference is you can remove the coffee can exhaust, but remove the stacks and your bed is left with a big hole in it. just not my style. otherwise i think things have been tastfully done.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Deerewashed;1619589 said:


> all my friends have had good luck with the toyo mt. best mt out of all of them. I guess you gotta pay to play.
> 
> The only A/T i would go with would be the Mickey thompson...pretty good looking tread and tire.


I'm running the toyo mt's on my summer wheels and if you plan to tow a lot I wouldn't suggest them if you want the longest tread life. Their a nice tire but I can see wear on mine with about 12k on them with a fair amount of towing.

I got a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers on my winter wheels here a few weeks ago and I'm very impressed with them. I haven't towed with them yet but they handle my truck loaded with salt/plow/etc fine and have really good traction and are quiet.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

What about some BFG's


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Lookin good. So you you need every inch of box space yet put stacks on to take up valuable room? To each their own, still looks good.


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Mark13;1619639 said:


> I got a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers on my winter wheels here a few weeks ago and I'm very impressed with them. I haven't towed with them yet but they handle my truck loaded with salt/plow/etc fine and have really good traction and are quiet.


Those tires are way over priced. My best buddy is a manager at discount tire and the price that I can get through him still isn't worth it.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Mark13;1619639 said:


> I'm running the toyo mt's on my summer wheels and if you plan to tow a lot I wouldn't suggest them if you want the longest tread life. Their a nice tire but I can see wear on mine with about 12k on them with a fair amount of towing.
> 
> I got a set of Nitto Terra Grapplers on my winter wheels here a few weeks ago and I'm very impressed with them. I haven't towed with them yet but they handle my truck loaded with salt/plow/etc fine and have really good traction and are quiet.


Actually i have heard a lot of complaints about crappy wear on the terra's. Im not a big fan of the BFG, the tread pattern doesnt look like it has specific channels all the water and snow runs too which i dont like. I could be wrong, but just something that i dont really like.

Maybe the duratrac's like i had before....but even those had really soft sidewalls....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I can tell you that traction has been a non-issue with my BFG's. Even with the last two snow falls of heavy wet snow. I didn't even put any weight in the bed of my truck this year. BFG's have never let me down and they will be my next tire purchase.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

BFGs are great. Actually, if you wanted to go the cheaper route and get the same tire, go Treadwright. Their Warden A/T is identical to the A/T KO, but 120 dollars each sounds better than 250 each


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

I hate my BFG's. I'm on my 4th set of them bc my buddy gets them cheap. I get horrible traction in winter. Seems the snow gets packed in between the tread. I will be looking at a different tire come this summer when I need new tires.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Greenstar lawn;1619687 said:


> Those tires are way over priced. My best buddy is a manager at discount tire and the price that I can get through him still isn't worth it.


I'm able to get them through a friend, if I had to pay retail I'd probably have chose otherwise.



Deerewashed;1619759 said:


> Actually i have heard a lot of complaints about crappy wear on the terra's. Im not a big fan of the BFG, the tread pattern doesnt look like it has specific channels all the water and snow runs too which i dont like. I could be wrong, but just something that i dont really like.
> 
> Maybe the duratrac's like i had before....but even those had really soft sidewalls....


A couple friends of mine have the terra grapplers on their 3/4tons and have had pretty good experience so far with wear and rubber compound even in higher hp diesel trucks that are usually kinda tough on tires (chunking out the rubber, ripping tread loose,etc)

I've heard from quite a few people including a couple of my friends who ran the duratracs that they don't do well with a lot of weight on them. Lots of sway and squirm in them, especially under hard braking.



Greenstar lawn;1619780 said:


> I hate my BFG's. I'm on my 4th set of them bc my buddy gets them cheap. I get horrible traction in winter. Seems the snow gets packed in between the tread. I will be looking at a different tire come this summer when I need new tires.


I know quite a few people as well who ran the BFG A/T's for a long time (set after set) with great luck then had less then expected results from the next set and went to buy other tires when they were due and havn't looked back to the a/t's since.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

BFG is a subsidiary of Michelin, if you want long lasting and don't care how the sidewall looks than one of their commercial traction options might be the way to go.
As for the BFG At's specifically, some sizes are rated for snow use while others are not, in a few sizes you can get both versions, I wonder if that is the issue that some have had with them.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Truck looks great and yeah I know where you are coming from too, I'm just out out school and we have a posse of "********" too haha but looks great man wished we lived closer.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Look at Treadwright.I have the guard dogs and love them no issues in 10+K


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

im really sorry guys, i will get pictures up soon. I did the lift over 3 weeks ago. just been busy between work and school. Truck was a huge pain in the ass. More rust than i thought when i got it up on the lift....
Ride fairly well.
Lift install now required me to have to do the following:
New tie rods(broken boots)
Upper control arm(really rusted up/need new ball joints)
lower ball joint
new brakes(something got into pad, now bad squeaking and brakes are soso)
Wheel hubs(gonna need to be done soon, and my abs sensors went bad, so gonna do hubs with brakes)


and oh yeah almost forgot, truck fell off the car lift while it was high enough up to stand under... no big deal though or anything....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Deerewashed;1630647 said:


> and oh yeah almost forgot, truck fell off the car lift while it was high enough up to stand under... no big deal though or anything....


How did that happen?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Exhaust jack was placed under hitch while we bang away at the torsion bar with an air hammer. We couldn't get it removed, decided to bring it down while we let the pb blaster set it while we continued working on the what we could in the front end. Forgot to remove exhaust jack, the jack picked up the rear end while lower, and being such a thin pipe, it tipped over and fell, bringing the truck down like the titanic. Not a pretty site....

Maybe if your lucky i will put those picture up.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I am paranoid about leaving something under my truck on the hoist. I always double check to make sure. I have seen a few pics of trucks that have fallen off hoists. Pretty scary looking sight.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

It could have been a lot worse...someone could have been under it, or even worse it could have taken out the 4 post lift behind it with a restored chevy nova on it.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

No damage to your truck? What tires are you running on it now that it is lifted?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

well, its comming out of the body shop tomorrow, one of the lift arms peirced the body, put a big dent on the ext. cab door, and miss aligned them. I was lucky that the majority of the truck, after pretty much being airborne. landed on back on the arms, whether it be body, front diff, or weak crossmembers. 

Alll things considered it could have been worse, if the arms did not catch it, and it cracked the oil pan, i would have had to pull the motor.

The back tires were off it as well, and suprisingly there was little to no damage to to the rotors....

Still running winter wheels and tires (285 toyo mt) 
I am gonna get some 35's and 20" bmf's this summer hopefully, but i really want to try and pay off the truck before i get too spendy. 

I also just fixed what needed to be fixed on the body, still gonna do a whole repaint now that we got a dump truck that will eliminate 50% of the hard work this truck does. It wont be going to the wholesaler anymore/as often, so less poor operators scratching it when loading plant material.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow, that turned that job into a nightmare.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah...getting it back onto the lift in the appropriate spot was a nightmare and took a while with no way to put front tires on.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Any damage to the lift?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

no. its old so its built well


----------

